# My billet bat



## Aukai (Aug 4, 2020)

2" x 24" 6061 to start, I only got a little bit done tonight. I love aluminum, no drama. I even hit an all time high RPM for me 1200( could go more, working on courage still). My only hate on it is it won't clean up with a magnet, aluminum fecal matter is all over the place, the blank was 7 lbs to start. It's a prototype, so we'll see  I'm thinking a Billy club type design, with knurling, and a decent taper....


----------



## NortonDommi (Aug 4, 2020)

"aluminum fecal matter"    Who ever invents an Aluminium magnets will be exceedingly rich very quickly.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 5, 2020)

I had 1/2 an hr before work this morning, and figured out a setup that is cutting the taper, but it's right on the edge of not being happy. I'm also not sure if the taper appeals to me aesthetically. This is what I have to show for 30 min before leaving for work.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Aug 5, 2020)

if you can fit it, I'd suggest putting your steady on the narrow turned part, as close to the end of that taper as your tool post will allow. That'll cut down on the chatter and allow you to take deeper cuts.


----------



## Aukai (Aug 5, 2020)

I tried to use it in the beginning at 2" diameter, and it would not fit, it hit the top of the rest. It would work now though...


----------



## Aukai (Aug 26, 2020)

Working on my bat project, I needed to shorten the handle by 2.5 inches. I parted off the sections, faced, drilled, tapped, and used loctite red to bolt the sections together. I do not want to weld aluminum just yet, so I faced the two parts with Mike Walton's 15* tool, and this is how it looks.






The join is at the knurl, I don't know where the other line came from


----------

